# Official 11th annual Riff Wrath Jam



## Lola

So it’s official. The annual Riff Wrath jam is June 22nd.

I had to pm Laristotle to find out for me as I am booking all of my summer holidays off next week. So stupid that I have to book off so early but......,

Are you as excited as I am? 
I live to play!


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> Are you as excited as I am?


I am


----------



## Chito

Ughhh.... I have a gig that weekend.


----------



## Lola

Chito said:


> Ughhh.... I have a gig that weekend.


Maybe September?


----------



## Chito

Lola said:


> Maybe September?


That one I'm sure I'll be able to.


----------



## GuitarT

It's on my calendar.


----------



## snacker

Bummer! Have a gig that night.

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Sorry but I just had to!

55 days and counting.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> I am


I can sense that you're already "sittin in the lobby waiting for the limo". Hope that works out better for you this time.


----------



## Lola

44 days!! 

Are you coming for some great fun and frivolity?


----------



## JBFairthorne

My kids were bugging me about it a week or two ago. They can't wait to go. Funny, I don't recall inviting them...


----------



## GuitarT

Might be bringing my 14 year old son this time. He's been playing bass for about a year and a half and could hold his own if I prepped him on a few songs. My wife may come too, she's an avid acoustic player.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey...thanks Lola for getting the word out.......Mr. Procastinater was slow on the uptake......for you guys that have been here before, you pretty much know what to expect........for you newbees, if you have questions, just ask here.......do be prepared to have fun and meet and greet...........cheers, Gerry


----------



## jdto

I’m planning on making it this year. My wrist problems have been behaving and I’ve convinced my wife to join me, as well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I’m planning on making it this year. My wrist problems have been behaving and I’ve convinced my wife to join me, as well. Looking forward to it.


That’s just awesome. I can hardly wait myself!


----------



## Lola

So I just had to! Sorry. Lol

So, it’s official. 29 days and counting. 

It can’t go by fast enough!


----------



## jdto

My daughter's dance recital is this day *#*(


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> My daughter's dance recital is this day *#*(


September is just around the corner.


----------



## Guest

There's always close to a dozen guitarists.
I think I'll just pack my bass.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> There's always close to a dozen guitarists.
> I think I'll just pack my bass.


Can hardly wait to see you this year!


----------



## GuitarT

jdto said:


> My daughter's dance recital is this day *#*(


Come later. Last one I was at I left after midnight and the music was still going.


----------



## jdto

GuitarT said:


> Come later. Last one I was at I left after midnight and the music was still going.


The recital is in the evening, so if I went to Riff Wrath, I’d have to leave pretty early. I’ll have to see how things shake out for that day.


----------



## Guest

There's been a few where I stayed up till 4 am.
I crawled into the back of my pick up and it was still going.


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> There's been a few where I stayed up till 4 am.
> I crawled into the back of my pick up and it was still going.


There was room behind that P90?


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> There's been a few where I stayed up till 4 am.
> I crawled into the back of my pick up and it was still going.


We'll see what the boss says. The main issue is that, while the ladies are doing costume, hair, makeup and all that other stuff, my son is with me, so I can't be absent.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> There's been a few where I stayed up till 4 am.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> I crawled into the back of my pick up and it was still going.


You're lucky you didn't gas yourself - shoulda turned the motor off.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JBFairthorne

Surprise acquisition, Fender Twin with the low power 25w switch might be making an appearance....oh and me.


----------



## Lola

I’ve decided to dress in true retro 80’s style for this event. Black leather pants and jacket, big hair and 80’s makeup. I have it all planned. This should be so much fun!


----------



## High/Deaf

JBFairthorne said:


> Surprise acquisition, Fender Twin with the low power 25w switch might be making an appearance....oh and me.


Sure, sure. Pick a jam where .......



laristotle said:


> There's always close to a dozen guitarists.


..........to help you load and unload the sucker.


----------



## Guest

I almost grabbed a twin reverb 212, until I remembered how heavy they are. lol


----------



## Chito

I still have my Twin. Mine is the Rivera designed 1988 The Twin which is about 80 lbs. I've stopped using it for over 10 years now because of the weight.


----------



## Wardo

Came out of the RH factory last Saturday and there were two guys fighting with an AC30 trying to get it up the stairs; I said “you need to get a twin as well.”


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well I did say it was a surprise. When I got my first amp I was undecided between this Twin and the one I actually ended up getting. I always wished I had gotten the Twin instead. Besides it was really a “can’t lose” price.

It has wheels but I did have to two hand it up the stairs.


----------



## Lola

14 days and counting!


----------



## Lola

Just looked at the weather forecast for the 22nd and apparently it will be a mixed bag of cloud and sun with a high of 22c during the day dropping down to 14 c.

I am stoked!!!


----------



## GuitarT

One week to go folks, roll call time.  Who's going? And for those who can't make it we'll need a doctor's note.


----------



## greco

I hope to drop in to say "Hi".


----------



## JBFairthorne

Likely attending.


----------



## Wardo

My D35 needs to get out and have some fun.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

slowly moving a years worth of stuff that has accumulating in places that it has not found a home yet.............I'm kinda on it.......organ is ready to wail, so is the piano............drums are ready, with a better snare and a couple of new cymbols...........I'll be ready....I hope,,,LOL....I've been talking to the weather Gods ' I hope they're listening.............rain or shine it's a go.......looking forward to see previous guest, and meeting new artists..........yes, artists...hope you can come....cheers' Gerry


----------



## Lola

I will be there come hell or high water. 

Leaving Pickering at 11am as there are a few stops along the way to make. 

Bringing everything except the kitchen sink with me. 

I can’t stop thinking about this shindig. I can hardly wait. 

I AM AMPED!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Currently trying to decide which guitar and amp to bring....and trying to find time to slap a new set of strings on the winner.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Currently trying to decide which guitar and amp to bring....and trying to find time to slap a new set of strings on the winner.


That reminds me I need to get a set of strings maybe a couple of new sets. I am being one with me just in case. Knowing my luck my high e string will snap.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Oh I ALWAYS have a set or two in the ole tickle trunk.


----------



## Roryfan

Lola said:


> I will be there come hell or high water.
> 
> Leaving Pickering at 11am as there are a few stops along the way to make.
> 
> *Bringing everything except the kitchen sink with me. *
> 
> I can’t stop thinking about this shindig. I can hardly wait.
> 
> I AM AMPED!


That’s a shame, according to TGP the Kitchen Sink pedal is the bee’s knees.


----------



## Wardo

Dude I was in HS with ( Washboard Hank ) made a tuba from a stainless steel sink and some PVC piping which had the mouthpiece attached. The prototype version was the sink and 15 0r 20 feet of PVC laid around the bottom of an empty silo near Goodwood, Ontario; the silo proved difficult to take on the road so the whole rig was shortened to a more manageable configuration which I believe is still in use today.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> I was in HS with Washboard Hank


Sounded familiar. Googled.
I probably seen him in the 70/80's with Reverend Ken and the Lost Followers.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Sounded familiar. Googled.
> I probably seen him in the 70/80's with Reverend Ken and the Lost Followers.


That's them. Howard played with Fred Eaglesmith for awhile and seems like now he's playing in Peterborough these days. Not sure what happened to Ken.


----------



## Guest

There was a reunion last year.
Peterborough’s musical history revisited: the reunion of Washboard Hank and Reverend Ken | kawarthaNOW


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> There was a reunion last year.
> Peterborough’s musical history revisited: the reunion of Washboard Hank and Reverend Ken | kawarthaNOW
> 
> View attachment 259592


This sounds like actual “old school” rapping. It’s lively, I’ll give it that!


----------



## shoretyus

. Not sure what happened to Ken.[/QUOTE said:


> He's living in Combermere with his girlfriend


----------



## Roryfan

Since Sunday was my day, one of my gifts was obliging my wife & daughter to endure a couple hours of my playing the same 3 riffs over & over again as I tried to figure out which pedals to bring to Riff Wrath. 

Almost chose a second fuzz over a tuner but didn’t want to be “that guy”.


----------



## Guest

This type of comradery, friendship, and feel good get togethers are not what the internet was designed for.


----------



## Dorian2

Player99 said:


> This type of comradery, friendship, and feel good get togethers are not what the internet was designed for.


Like everything, it is what you make of it.

Have fun at the annual Jam guys.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Shiat...now I feel like I’m not bringing enough pedals.


----------



## Lola

I think I am bringing my Boss Katana amp with me as well as my channel board.

I found my new favorite pick to play with as well. Sambonee gave it to me when we were at Granny G’s studio. It’s a V-Pick, Stiletto. It rides nice. 

Exciiittttteeeeeddddd!


----------



## Roryfan

@vokey design PM @laristotle for directions


----------



## GuitarT

Weather looks perfect for tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> @vokey design PM @laristotle for directions


For anyone needing directions, I can be contacted up till 12 pm tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## Chito

Have a great jam guys and gals! hope to see you all in September.


----------



## sambonee

It’s a fun time.


----------



## Lola

Be safe and careful everyone. Arrive alive.

Happy travels.


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> It’s a fun time.


Hey Sambonee are you coming? If so, we can play Fred’s house. Am, E, F, C I think. It was so much fun!


----------



## jdto

Have fun, everyone.


----------



## Guest

Look for this sign on the road.


----------



## GuitarT

Well that was fun again.  Got a bunch if pics I'll post later.


----------



## Lola

I totally forgot about taking pictures or videos. I was just so focused on playing and having some fun.

I really look forward to this event, twice yearly.


----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## JBFairthorne

Had a great time. Played a few tunes (before volume got to ear bleed level). Saw some familiar faces. Met a few new people. I even enjoyed the drive there and back. A great day all around.

Thanks again Gerry and Annette from me and my boys.


----------



## Guest

I had a great time too. Unfortunately, couldn't stay too late.
Moosehead showed up as I was leaving.

Thanks again to Gerry and Annette for being such gracious hosts.


----------



## Roryfan

Sorry I missed you @laristotle hope to see you at Erik’s in August. It was nice to meet @GuitarT sorry we didn’t get to play longer. I enjoyed the extended jam with @Moosehead & others whose names I don’t remember.


----------



## Lola

Had a wonderful time as usual. I left around 11.

Lots of super talented ppl. That woman who sang with the braids was amazing. A powerful voice if ever there was. Learned a few new songs on the fly. 

Looking forward to September.

Thx Gerry and Annette for hosting a fabulous get together.


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> Sorry I missed you @laristotle hope to see you at Erik’s in August


What's happening in August?


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> What's happening in August?


His usual corn roast/jam session. I’ll PM you the details.


----------



## Lola

If anyone has anymore pics can you post them. 

I won’t forget for September. Just got too wrapped up in playing every minute that I could.


----------



## GuitarT

I have a couple of short video clips my wife took but my photo host website doesn't do video and I don't know of any other way to post them.


----------



## Guest

youtube. 
I upload mine 'unlisted'.
don't forget the 'I own no rights to this song' in the comments section.


----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## Guest

You can title them anything you want.
This is what I meant by 'unlisted'. lol


----------



## Guest

Pics from Lori


----------



## Guest




----------



## GuitarT

Thanks for posting laristotle, great pics. 
It was a great day with great people and perfect weather. Enjoyed meeting Moosehead, Roryfan and JBFairthorne.  Brought my wife along this time and she enjoyed the acoustic "porch party" going on out front. She already said she's coming along again in September.
And of course thanks to Gerry and Annette for hosting this event. You guys rock!


----------



## jdto

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


>


Great footage of my left hand and the back of my headstock! LOL!


----------



## Blind River Slim

Hi everybody! My first post to CGF and it was my first Riff Wrath.

Really great event. Man, such a good time!

Thanks to Lori for being so enthusiastic about it. Thanks for the cool vibes on the dance floor. Thanks for the solid playing and swingin' jams by the musicians. And of course and especially, thanks to Annette and Gerry for their vision and their hospitality.


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard Slim.
Sorry I missed you at RW's, but we did meet a while back at Tommys in Acton.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Hi all, am I correct in assuming that the fall jam is on Sept. 7th this year?


----------



## Guest

Correct.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi, I just spent the last 10 minutes wording a response, and what ever I did wrong it's lost...sigh.........I just hate the internet........probably just me..........we are looking to the gods for fair weather, so as we can have an awesome front porch acoustic venue.... looking forward to old seeing old friends and meeting new ones......come if you can, and you will be looked after.......PS, we always need bassists, drummers, and vocalists,,,,,,,lots of parking next door......survival food supplied......cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

Started a fresh thread for Part Two.
11th annual Riff Wrath Jam. Part Two.


----------

